# New Kate Spade Kindle Covers on Amazon



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

There are a couple of really cute ones.

http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=tsm_1_fb_acc_20101102&node=2423798011&tag=kbpst-20

I love the Great Gatsby one.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

I was just going to post this lol. Just saw it - wow! Really pretty ones. Don't.need.more.covers.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Cute , cute, CUTE!  I love them! That Gatsby one is adorable.


----------



## abneretta (Aug 3, 2010)

I absolutely love The Importance of Being Earnest one!  And here I was thinking that I'd be just fine using the sleeve I used for my K2...


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

if anyone orders please post your thoughts love the Gatsby one though the hinge makes me nervous


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Happy dance.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Very fun, I really like these.
(wish they were a bit cheaper)


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I was just thinking how good these looked and then I saw the prices. Seriously?


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah it wouldn't be a hard decision between $85 fabric vs. $70 Oberon leather.  Love the Kate Spade covers but not at this price.  For anyone that gets one, please post pictures so we can see how cute they are.  I'll wait for a sale.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

chilady1 said:


> Yeah it wouldn't be a hard decision between $85 fabric vs. $70 Oberon leather. Love the Kate Spade covers but not at this price. For anyone that gets one, please post pictures so we can see how cute they are. I'll wait for a sale.


They will sell well. The Kate Spade fabric handbags don't too so bad at $250-$300 a pop.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Love them.  I really like my Kate Spade cover for my nook - I'd probably like it better if it didn't have the slots for cards on the inside cover (it adds bulk).  I love that they're using the hinge system for the K3, I've loved using it for my K2 although I don't have a hinged cover right now.  

Having said that...yes, I think they're outrageously priced.  You're paying for the Kate Spade name on the back.  For the record, I got my nook on eBay and the cover was included in the auction, and I got a great deal on the whole package.  I'd never pay $125 for a cover!!!  But I really like those leather K3 covers too, love the polka dot fabric on the inside.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Really pricey -- but I just love this one!



This one is really pretty too, but just way too expensive:



I might be able to get away with asking for one of the canvas ones for Christmas . . . how well does that canvas hold up versus leather, though? Does anyone have one of the Nook ones? I kind of like the "Hello" one too -- but I'm just really terrified of white! There is no way I could keep that clean!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

PinkKindle.. that Expectations cover looks great with the skin you show in your avatar picture.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Bonbonlover, thank you! You know, that was the exact first thought I had when I saw it -- this would be perfect with my skin!  I don't even like Charles Dickens, but I just absolutely love this cover -- the little heart in the A . . . it is just so cute!!  I'm really thinking that I _need_ this cover!

I do still want to know, though, how that coated canvas feels and how much it attracts dirt, etc. That's the one thing I'm kind of hesitant on. I think I'll miss the convenience of the built-in light (but of course I could always pull out the Amazon cover if needed!), but I do still have my Mighty Bright. And I like that slip pocket inside the front cover -- looks like I could stick my hand in there like I did with my K2 Oberon!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I am pretty excited about the cover I just got for my Kindle so I won't be getting one of these anytime soon... 

But the funny thing is the thing that got me excited about e-Reader was one day when I walked into a Barnes & Noble.  Right in front of the door was a counter with these lovely Kate Spade leather covers.  I, of course, had to stop and carry on a conversation with the sales guy about how nice these covers were.  Thinking they were book covers I was taken back when he then brought out the nook and showed my how it fit into the cover.  I had no idea what a Nook was... and honestly just wanted the cover... 

Now that I have my Kindle part of me thinks I should close the circle and get one of these Kate Spade covers


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Pink... If there is a Barnes & Noble near you maybe you could go in and see if they still have that infamous counter display.  You could touch a Kate Spade cover and see how the canvas feels.  

Kate Spade does have a lot of canvas purses.. there must be a solution for the dirt.


----------



## ellie (Feb 9, 2009)

I adore The Great Gatsby one... but must wait for it to go on sale.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

That's a good idea Bonbon -- I'll probably do that.   The B&N is about 40 minutes away, but it's right by the movie theater (yes, going to the movies is a 40-minute trip for us!), so I should be out there soon!


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

I am sure a treatment of Scotchguard or Apple Garde Rain & Stain Repellant would do the trick. I've used the Apple brand on my light colored Borsa Bella bags and newspaper print fabric kindle sleeves, and it works great. I find my Apple leather conditioner and Garde at Burlington Coat Factory back where the leather jackets are.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Bonbonlover said:


> Pink... If there is a Barnes & Noble near you maybe you could go in and see if they still have that infamous counter display. You could touch a Kate Spade cover and see how the canvas feels.
> 
> Kate Spade does have a lot of canvas purses.. there must be a solution for the dirt.


Actually, the "infamous counter display" was what got me interested in Kate Spade covers to begin with! They're adorable  I'll join the other lurkers on this thread who are waiting for a sale or a coupon.

Do you think there will be more designs?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the stripped ones but the others seem like they would get old really quick. The prices do not surprise me, all her stuff is very pricey.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I  like the red and pink striped one!


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered the red and pink striped one for my sister's birthday.  I will post her review once she receives it.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I love the Great Expectations one! The quote on the back makes it that much cuter.
Hmm. Now do I want this cover or a leather sleeve?


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> I love the Great Expectations one! The quote on the back makes it that much cuter.
> Hmm. Now do I want this cover or a leather sleeve?


I just love this one as well. It's not just the book title itself, but the words Great Expectations really state what I what I have for the books I read on the kindle. Love it!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

What do you think?

http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_link_354406802_2?ie=UTF8&node=2423798011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=10D0D6WMBV8052DC9KMJ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1278994142&pf_rd_i=1268192011

My budget is too small for any of these, but I'm glad to see that there are now more choices in covers.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Didn't see this thread until just now!  Just got the email from Amazon this morning about the Kate Spade covers.  On first glance, I liked the striped one, but then I wished there were other colors.  I think I like the solid patent leathers ones best, but the price is way out there for me.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Emmalita said:


> I just love this one as well. It's not just the book title itself, but the words Great Expectations really state what I what I have for the books I read on the kindle. Love it!


You know, I just can't get this cover out of my head! I love the quote on the back too, and the words "great expectations" aside from them referring to the Dickens novel, and I love how the letters are all piled up in the back -- it's probably not what was intended, but it makes me feel like someone could just pick them up and make something new from them, like building blocks! That's probably silly , but anyway. I went and looked at the Nook ones at B&N today, and I think I'll be fine with the way they're made and that they're not leather. Oh, and the Kindle choices are definitely cuter I think!! And I'm going to LOVE that pocket on the front cover for putting my hand in when it's folded back -- like the one on the Oberon, but better, because it's not scratchy-feeling inside!

The Great Expectations cover is definitely on my Christmas list!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

The more i look at these covers the more in love I fall with both the Great expectations and the Gatsby I may have to find a way over my hinge fear somehow some way... Am I still the only one that gets nervous at the thought of the hinge? Because I'll be honest these make me want to say what Celtic spiral Oberon
Or what noreve? Dang


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I just ordered those smakdab clips that someone talked about higher up in this thread I think.  If it's pretty unobtrusive, it will do the trick.  I hope it is as I ordered three of them.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I love that these covers have hinges.  Lately I've been using my pink Amazon cover because it's so minimal with the hinges.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> I love that these covers have hinges. Lately I've been using my pink Amazon cover because it's so minimal with the hinges.


Are they the same hinges as the ones on the Amazon covers?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> Are they the same hinges as the ones on the Amazon covers?


Looks like it in the pics. Anything else wouldn't fit.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Good point. I'm glad they're using the hinges -- it's a much cleaner look!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I love that it uses the hinges - SO much better than how the nook model works, a much cleaner look (then again I prefer velcro in my Oberons, too).


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I like these, but their prices (and use of hinge which I don't want) helps me to justify an Oberon!!!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I've always thought Kate Spade was way overpriced and overrated. These are cute, for sure, but that super high price is because of her name. Ugh.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I love The Great Gatsby cover - but not for that price. If it came with a built in light I might put it on my wish list.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I am so close to hitting the "buy" button for the Great Expectations cover. My only worry is that it doesn't have any sort of closing mechanism. If I decide to buy it, any suggestions on how I can rig my own without it ruining the look of the cover?


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Ironic.  I loved the Kate Spade Nook covers and campaigned Kate Spade to design for Kindle.  But I don't like any of the Kindle ones nearly as much as the Nook ones, and when I finally do get a K3, I intend to get just a sleeve.  

I would have paid almost any price to have one of those gorgeous Nook covers for the K2 (which, IMHO, really needs a jacket), but I don't think these are worth the price.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I agree that the Nook covers are all really nice.  I was at Barnes & Noble yesterday and I was really impressed with just about every cover they had on display.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

This cover just makes me feel happy and want to spend $85, or at least it would if it fit my Kindle:
http://www.katespade.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3884284&CAWELAID=605600833


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I love this!!!

http://www.katespade.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10768533&cp=1863844.2180761


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

has anyone ordered one of these yet I've absolutely fallen in love with the great expectations cover


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Phew! I still have a K2.


Lol me too but i'm still drooling for my upgrade


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Cute, Kindlechickie. As long as we're a bit off-topic, have you seen this KS nano case? 
http://www.katespade.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4075995&cp=10817513.10817519


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes, I finger it often at the Apple store.  It has tempted me to buy a refurb nano 5G.  I just have so many iPods though.


----------



## kindlefan (Dec 4, 2008)

Why don't they use pictures that show if it folds all the way back?   This is important in choosing a cover.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> This cover just makes me feel happy and want to spend $85, or at least it would if it fit my Kindle:
> http://www.katespade.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3884284&CAWELAID=605600833


This is soooo cute, I'd buy it in a whim.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

kindlefan said:


> Why don't they use pictures that show if it folds all the way back?  This is important in choosing a cover.


I'm sure it does - my Kate Spade cover for my nook folds back easily.


----------



## kindlefan (Dec 4, 2008)

Meemo, does it fold back completely flat, or make the little triangle?  Do you have to hold it tightly to keep it folded back?  Thanks!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

kindlefan said:


> Meemo, does it fold back completely flat, or make the little triangle? Do you have to hold it tightly to keep it folded back? Thanks!


It folds back pretty easily - not much of a triangle. About as flat as my Wild Roses Oberon for my Kindle - not quite as flat as the Oberon for my nook. Which doesn't help you much I know! I definitely don't have to hold it tightly. 
Mine's leather, though, so I don't know how much that differs from the canvas covers. If you're near a Barnes & Noble you could go check out the nook canvas covers, they aren't exactly the same but you should get an idea. And of course you've always got 30 days to return it to Amazon.
How's that for enabling?!?


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I really really really want one of these for my new graphite K3 - has anyone here gotten one yet?


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Mine Great Expectations one has shipped!   It's not here yet, though.


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

PinkKindle said:


> Mine Great Expectations one has shipped!  It's not here yet, though.


Pictures please! I'm excited to see what this one looks like folded back and just in general.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I can't decide between great expectations or the red and pink striped.  And I'm dying to know how the thing stays cloised


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

PinkKindle said:


> Mine Great Expectations one has shipped!  It's not here yet, though.


Ohh cant wait to see and read your thoughts on it. Unles the reviews are horrible I really think the great expectations cover will be my cover of choice


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Kindgirl said:


> I can't decide between great expectations or the red and pink striped. And I'm dying to know how the thing stays cloised


You picked the two KS covers I love as well. Every time I think I've decided to go with the Great Expectations one, the red and pink striped one draws me back. 

PinkKindle, can't wait to read your review!


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Jeez I couldn't wait - my Great Expectations will be here Saturday


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

There's been no update to my tracking since it "left seller facility" in the middle of the night Wednesday night (1:15 a.m. 11/25).  From experience, though, my guess is that it will be here tomorrow.

I will absolutely post a review.   I've never tried to post pictures before, but I'll figure it out for this. 

And seriously, how did my last post end up saying "Mine Great Expectations" -- that'll teach me to post in a hurry.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

PinkKindle said:


> There's been no update to my tracking since it "left seller facility" in the middle of the night Wednesday night (1:15 a.m. 11/25). From experience, though, my guess is that it will be here tomorrow.
> 
> I will absolutely post a review.  I've never tried to post pictures before, but I'll figure it out for this.
> 
> And seriously, how did my last post end up saying "Mine Great Expectations" -- that'll teach me to post in a hurry.


yay!!!!!!! the sad thing is I have many many K2 covers and I've NEVER been as excited about a review/pics as I am for the Great expectations cover and I won't even get my K3 until after the holidays lol


----------

